# test date 25th oct ish anyone



## AUSTIN (Oct 6, 2010)

well we made it to et yesterday !!!!

It only takes one egg , called him rolo, grade 1 6 cell.

Just wondered  if anyone testing about the same time ?


----------



## suziesue10 (Oct 11, 2010)

Hiya

I am new to this site. I am testing next week (Tuesday) finding it really really hard. I had two embies put back one 8 cell one 7 cell, hope they are sticky ones!! Good luck!!!

Suzanne
xx


----------



## AUSTIN (Oct 6, 2010)

HI , 

IVE JUST JOINED TOO , NEW TO THIS SITE BUT NOT ICSI ! THIS IS OUR 4TH TRY.
FORGOT HOW HARD THE WAITING IS ! 

FINGERS CROSSED FOR YOU ON TUESDAY , HOW ARE YOU GETTING ON ? IS THIS YOUR FIRST TRY?


----------



## suziesue10 (Oct 11, 2010)

This is my 2nd attempt , first time i had BFP but M/C a few weeks later. I am finding it a lot harder this time round, probably because i have took work off and not much to do. Also i have had terrible backache especially last night and my tum feels like its been poked with a hot poker, but hey ho its all part of the journey isnt it? How are you finding it so far? I never got told the grade of my embies do you think i could find out?


----------



## AUSTIN (Oct 6, 2010)

LOL i THOUGHT TIME OFF WOULD BE FAB IDEA THIS TIME BUT IM NOW THINKING FAR TOO MUCH. 

IT DOES SEEM HARDER THIS TIME BUT THEY MAY BE BECAUSE WE HAVE HAD A SNIFF OF THE FUTURE AND SADLY LIKE YOU WE M/C AT 9 WEEKS , LEFT IT A WHILE BEFORE COULD BRING MYSELF TO TRY AGAIN.

FINGERS CROSSED THIS IS OUR TIME 

DO YOU HAVE A NUMBER FOR THE FERTILITY UNIT YOU ARE AT BECAUSE I BET THEY HAVE TO RECORD THE DETIALS OF GRADES IN THOSE BLUE NOTES , GIVE EM A CALL AND THE EMBROLOGIST SHOULD BE ABLE TO TELL YOU, IM SUPRISED THEY DIDNT TELL YOU WHEN THEY EXPLAINED THE CELLS ...ETC, MADE HOW DIFF AREAS HAVE DIFF PROCEDURES.

IM HOPING JEZZA KYLE WILL GET ME THROUGH THE NEXT 2 WEEKS .
HAVE YOU BEEN TEMPTED TO TEST EARLY?


----------



## suziesue10 (Oct 11, 2010)

Yes i have a number might give them a call i need to speak to them anyway as they haven't contacted me to let me know if my other embies were suitable for freezing. I am testing early anyway my transfer was on Thursday and the embryologist told me to test when the pessaries run out which is Tuesday and my DH works away and he goes back a week tomorrow so i will do the test monday or tues so he is here!

Haha i am getting fed up with jezza already and loose women! Are you going to test early?


----------



## AUSTIN (Oct 6, 2010)

YEAH I WOULD JUST IN CASE YOU GOT SOME FROSTIES TOO , I REALLY HOPED WE WOULD HAVE SOME CAUSE HATE THE EC ALTHOUGH IT WASNT TOO BAD THIS TIME AS ONLY HAD 3 FOLLIES , 1 BURST EARLY.

YEAH ITS GOT THAT BAD ALREADY IM WATCHING TRISHA TOO !!!

IM TEMPTED TO TEST BUT IM GOING TO TRY NOT TOO CAUSE EVEN IF ITS POSITIVE I WONT STOP BEING ANXIOUS AS PREV EXP!

MY FIRST CYCLE WAS CHEMICAL PG ASWELL, 2ND ICSI OHSS AND 3RD FET M/C AT 9 WEEKS , SO WILL RELAX I THINK WHEN AT LEADT 20WKS LOL.

HAVE TRIED ACUPUNT THIS TIME , HAVE YOU DONE THAT ?


----------



## suziesue10 (Oct 11, 2010)

hiya i tried the clinic they said they said they can't tell me i will have to wait 2 weeks to get a letter regarding embies, about the the grading she said she couldnt tell me that either  . 
I havent tried acupuncture no, i mite give it a try the end of this week though.


----------



## AUSTIN (Oct 6, 2010)

she was helpful then 
yeah i think its worth a try with acupuncture , this is my first cycle with it , we did it approx 6 weeks before treatment , just been following the et yesterday and book in next tuesday , its all worth a try !!! 

its a hard one to know if it does help but at least it relaxes you .

starting to check down stairs again , must pack that in im too early into the 2 week wait and am limited on loo roll !! lol

its mad how it makes you feel , but im sure im not alone !!

are you trying to keep you feet up or are you continuing as normal ?


----------



## suziesue10 (Oct 11, 2010)

I've started checking too! I have my feet up literally, hubby wont let me do anything!! We went for a drive today as it all got a bit much and burst into tears saying i cant cope with the sitting round waiting so we went for a drive and some dinner then i came home and fell straight asleep, i seem to be sleeping a lot!! Must admit the day went a bit quicker, not got much on tomorrow as of yet! Are you keeping busy?? have you any plans? x


----------



## AUSTIN (Oct 6, 2010)

YOUR HUBBY SOUNDS FAB , ITS GREAT BEING LOOKED AFTER I COULD GET USED TO IT TOO!

IM TRYING TO KEEP MY FEET UP TOO UNTIL I THINK ITS IMPLANTED , DONT KNOW HOW I WILL KNOW BUT THINK I WILL DO IT TILL I GO CRAZY , I HAVE THIS CRAZY THOUGHT IF I MOVE TOO MUCH ROLO WILL FLOAT OUT OF THE RIGHT PLACE !!! 

THINK I MIGHT POP OUT TO BOOTS GOT SOME HOLIDAY SNAPS TO PRINT OUT BUT THAT WILL BE ABOUT ALL !!! GOING TO GO AWAY THE WEEKEND JUST TO WESTON I THINK TO GET A CHANGE OF SCENE , THINK I WILL NEED IT LOL

MAYBE I WILL WATCH SOME OF THE 145 COME DINE WITH ME THAT I HAVE RECORDED , THANK GOD FOR SKY PLUS !!!

BEEN READING ALOT OF SUCCESS STORIES ON HERE, HOPE THATS US !!!


----------



## irritatingblonde (Oct 12, 2010)

Hello, I'm new to the board and on day 6 of the awful 2ww!  It's my 1st time at IVF so have no idea what to expect. Had 2 embro's transfered last Thus so my OTD is the 21st Oct. Argggggggggggggggh, hate this waiting & trying to analyse every little twinge!  I've been reading this board non stop since i found it yesterday, it's fantastic!  So many people going through this at the moment, it's nice to see so many people supporting eachother.

Best of luck 2 everyone.


----------



## irritatingblonde (Oct 12, 2010)

Austin.. you really gave me a giggle calling your embro Rolo! Brilliant. Good luck x


----------



## AUSTIN (Oct 6, 2010)

kez its cause its my last one !! lol    egg that is !!1

Its really hard to know what to expect even when you have done it a few times cause every cycle is diff , we just gotta hang in.

roll on our test dates!!! how did all your treatment go ?


----------



## irritatingblonde (Oct 12, 2010)

Hello, the treatment all went fine.  We had to use a donor egg bacause I have overy failure so we've been waiting for 2 yrs.  We r lucky enough to have a 6 yr old son but when we started trying again they found i was going through early menopause so i wouldn't be able to conceive using my own eggs. We are only trying this once so fingers crossed.


----------



## AUSTIN (Oct 6, 2010)

Even though you have a son im sure the feelings are all the same !!! fingers crossed this happens for you !!!  

glad the treatment went well thats always a positive.

im trying not to get excited but its hard , even my husband is talking to rolo , did try to explain he is not even the size of a full stop .
trouble is you want it to be so much if you try to be positive you cant help but get excited so im just going to enjoy this for now so if rolo want a yorkie who am i to say no lol
although because my meds have been really altered i have been really good and only put a 1lb on , its been more like a stone before !!

are you off work too ?? and like me getting addicted to ff


----------



## irritatingblonde (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm trying not to get excited too but i keep feeling a fluttering in my belly then i have to try & calm down.  My son talks to the egge!!! We had to tell him 'cos he jumps on me a lot so we had to explain why Mommy can't be jumped on at the moment. Unfortunately that means he told his best friend i've got 2 eggs in my belly & his parents now keep asking how i am!!!  Yes i'm off work 'cos my job & workplace is quite stressful & demanding & we've waited too long to have work ruin my chances.
Trying to take it easy but this wait is agonising!!!!
I've got my fingers crossed for your Rolo!!!!!


----------



## baby maryam (May 2, 2010)

Hello... 
I also had ET on monday (the 11th Oct) and my test date is oct 25th. 
This is my 4th attempt at this...

Had 1 grade 1 embrio and 3 grade 2 embrios transferred... hope one of them sticks... God willing...

Good luck to all the ladies... and baby dust to all of us.


----------



## suziesue10 (Oct 11, 2010)

Hi Ladies and Welcome

Irritating blonde- i had same day transfer as you but my test date is 19th. I can't wait and already getting impatient!

Maryam- Good Luck to you too 

Austin- I loovveee Come dine with me! My hubby is great he has been brilliant  if i come upstairs to watch something different on TV every half hour he shouts 'u ok?' u need anything? Dont know what i'm going to do when he goes back to work x x 

Anyway hope everyone is ok and has lots of PMA!! I've been having quite a few twinges around my ovaries today, not really sure what to think!

Sticky dust to all

Suzanne x x x


----------



## AUSTIN (Oct 6, 2010)

Hiya , well not sure what I feel today , decided it was pssible to hoover although sshhhhhh dont tell my husband else he might think I can fend for myself again !!!1
Kinda at a place now where I think what will be will be !!!Still feeling positive though and thats a good thing !!!

suzanne - I get all my cooking ideas off that show and cheats its fab !!!im sure twinges are good in the ovaries i worry when it goes abit quite like your bodies not during anthing! you would laugh at me i keep checking my boobs are they bigger! are they sore the funny thing is i know it far too early but still !! lol im addicted to x factor at the minute aswell , poor gamu !!

maryam , hiya hope you feeling okay , I think the hcg has worn off so not sure how i feel , how about you?? is that 4 they transferred then ?? We only had one but im sure this is the one !! 


kez , tell me bout stressful jobs , i have struggled on normally but this time i thought bugger it , i didnt hit my target last quarted and this quarter its prob going to be the same ive had to prioritise things and this at the moment comes first , my friends said to me we are just a number and how true is that, so feet up and chill !!! we have def got the right idea !!!


claire


----------



## baby maryam (May 2, 2010)

LOL Austin, I also wanted to do the hoover today but instead asked hubby to do so, as the hoover is quite heavy to move around. He said OK later and still has not done it...    he cleaned his computer room though, so I am happy about that. 

I am feeling OK. I had cramps all day yesterday due to constipation. So, I asked hubby to buy me fruits, made a fruit salad for dinner last night and another one for breakfast this morning- and it solved the problem. Oh, yes, it made me go to the loo quite a few times  , but at least I am off the pain...   

Regarding the HcG... I dont know what to say. My breast are big and tender from the beginning of stimms... and I guess it should be wearing off by today... but I have another injection of HcG on monday... 

And to answer your question, yes, they transferred 4 embies. I am not 100 percent sure they will stay as all things in life depend on God's decree, but I sure pray and hope at least one of them does... 

Other than that, I feel ok... I am on FF a lot, reading... watching tv... praying... and just taking it easy and resting... 

Regards and    to all of you, baby M.


----------



## julesrules (Sep 12, 2010)

Hello Ladies in waiting,
Is it ok to join your thread please? We had IVF ET on fri 15/10/10 at Liverpool womens hospital and its our 1st time. We had 2 emby's transferred, still very early days - don't know how your supposed to get through the 2ww, but at least it's nice to know other people are in the same position 

wishing you all loads of luck and   

love julesrules xxx


----------



## beccibo (Sep 15, 2010)

what a fab thread! My OTD is the 25th oct and although i'm back in work i'm still going   i keep analyzing evey pain n my boobs are very sore but i don't know if that's cos of the pessaries? 
Hope everyone else ok? not going too mad?


----------



## irritatingblonde (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm still going   & trying to resist testing early but I'm having another negative day today  . Struggling so much with this 2ww not sure if I will make it to Thurs b4 doing HPT!!!!!  Must hold on & be strong!!!

Kez


----------



## beccibo (Sep 15, 2010)

kez - keep strong, i know it's hard....i'm not due to test til next monday 25th oct but my dh really wants me to test early next weekend as i'll br in work on the monday. Don't know what to do for the best? I'mjust trying to get through the weekend right now


----------



## irritatingblonde (Oct 12, 2010)

Will try to hold on & try to stay positive.  Have u had any symptoms at all?


----------



## beccibo (Sep 15, 2010)

i've been weeing loads but i've upped my fluids. My boobs are sore but have been since stimmin. I'm really tired but my dd been ill this weekend so have been up in the night with her. I've had loads of af n stabbing pains.....who knows. I'm trying to be rational but still stay positive. 
How about you kez?


----------



## baby maryam (May 2, 2010)

Same like you beccibo... but then again, everyone says do not read too much into the symptoms as they are normal with all the treatment we are taking? And the real pg symptoms do not start off this early anyway...


----------



## beccibo (Sep 15, 2010)

i know......it's so hsrd. When i was pregnant with my dd i had dore boobs before i even knew i was pg....she was conceived naturally so i keep comparing to then! I'll be glad to get back tomorrow so that i'm not thinking about it all the time......


----------



## irritatingblonde (Oct 12, 2010)

I had a lot of twinges & cramps in the 1st wk but not i'm only getting occasional one & i feel bloated, can't seem to get comfy at all.  DH says my (.)(.) are bigger but they're not sore.  Prob bigger 'cos I'm just sitting & eating!!!! OTD on Thrs (21st), i'm getting really nervous.

Kez


----------



## AUSTIN (Oct 6, 2010)

im sooooooooooooooooooooooo bad .

ive tested today and got a negative with the early first response , why did i do it

im 8dp3dt , and now feeling sad !!!!!!


----------



## suziesue10 (Oct 11, 2010)

Hi Austin
Dont give up hope yet its still early i tested 8dpt and got BFN and my test is today and got a BFP!!!!! I can't believe it!!!!!! Sending you lots of PMA and sticky dust!!

Hey Jules- I am also at LWH as you can see above i got my BFP!!
I have everything crossed for you!

Good luck to all you ladies testing soon hope it goes quick for you and you all get BFP's  x x x x


----------



## baby maryam (May 2, 2010)

Austin, don't give up hope, just test on your OTD and it still might turn out to be positive... 

And be patient until then... and positive thinking... ok?               

I just saw u r 8 days post 3 day transfer... so basically, your eggie was not ready to implant until day 3 post ET... and you tested even before the implantation days are over. If the egg has implanted, the body still needs another few days to "pick up" on the HcG released by the new implanted egg. Don't give up hope and just be patient until the 25th. I am with you, ok?


----------



## AUSTIN (Oct 6, 2010)

suziesue , thats fantastic news !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! if i could do a wave thing for you i would !!!!
                Bet you are so happy , thats made me feel alot better !!! i dont know what i was thinking
                too much time on my hands and jezz was crap today too !! will blame him lol, i did it cause feel nothing and cant remember how ive felt in the past , only had tugging pains saturday and thats it !!!

baby maryam , okay , i will control myself , i promise or you can send the   lol, how are you getting ?? I appear to have no symptoms at all now , not even period pains , had abit of tugging in belly on saturday and thats my lot!!! I did one of those 6 days before your period due early first response things you see so took ec as ovulation day , im crap , you talk sense

hello to all other ladies hop you are all doing okay !


----------



## baby maryam (May 2, 2010)

I am fine, but my (.)(.) are all swelled up, veiny and painful... and I am a bit gassy...   ... I know this is the pessaries, and I truly believe that symptoms mean notning at this point, it is just too early to tell anyway.  

Trying to remain calm and positive...


----------



## AUSTIN (Oct 6, 2010)

Thank you ,nice to know you are there, what you say I know but sometimes you need to hear it or read it from someone else who is in the same position!!!
Not the people who get pg at the drop of a hat who say it will be okay but dont really understand.
I promise not to pee on a stik until the 25th xx


----------



## baby maryam (May 2, 2010)

Good girl...   
I am praying for both that it is a BFP and that it is a strong one and that we shall have easy pregnancies, leading to having cute little babies ... (God willing)...    

If u need anything or have any ? or any doubt or get tempted to test again, PM me any time...


----------



## Frankie B (Mar 29, 2005)

Hiya,

Please can I ask you to post on our 2ww testers thread, this is where you will find support http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=247730.0

thanks

Frankie B


----------



## baby maryam (May 2, 2010)

Austin,
where are you? How are you holding up?

I am freaking out and very moody today. I swear it is worse than PMS... I had constipation cramps last night which kept me up half of the night. And today I simply feel very crappy...

It is good thing I dont have HPT otherwise I would be very tempted to POAS right now... 

Take care...


----------



## AUSTIN (Oct 6, 2010)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO YOUR THE PEE POLICE   AND YOUR FEELING LIKE TESTING , LOL

IM RESIGNED NOW TO THE FACT IT HASNT WORKED , IM VERY BODY AWARE AND THINK IT WILL BE A MIRACLE IF ITS OKAY BY MONDAY.I HAVE TO SAY IVE GOT TESTS AND GOT A NEGATIVE THIS MORNING AS I HAD TWO I THOUGH WHY NOT , I THINK IT WILL HELP ME FOR MONDAY.

MY BODYS KINDA STOPPED DOING ANYTHING SINCE SATURDAY AND ALL THE OTHER TIMES WHEN IT IMPLANTED I KNEW AROUND 5 DAYS PRIOR TO TESTING ON THE OTD, MY SECOND CYCLE WAS A LITTLE LIKE THIS BUT WITH BLEEDING EARLY. IVE HAD NO BLEEDING AND NO CRAMPS . I NEVER GET CRAMPS WITH MY PERIOD !!! LUCKY IN THAT WAY. IM NOT PMT JUST FEELING TEARFUL.

HOW ARE YOU GETTING ON ?


----------



## baby maryam (May 2, 2010)

I can't tell you anything, each cycle for me has been different and I kind of disiplined myself not to read into symptoms because simply they might be deceiptful, we are on drugs to begin with. My boobs are still sore, but not swollen, I have occasional cramps, but not like AF... and I am very smell sensitive right now... 
My hubby is very hopeful, he is cheering me up, but today is one of those days    and I kinda want to know where I stand in that I can plan what to do next. 

These 2 weeks is the worst test for the nerves.   

    going nuts...


----------



## Frankie B (Mar 29, 2005)

Ladies

As mentioned before please can I ask you to post on our 2ww testers thread, as this is a very busy board, this is where you will find support http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=247730.0

thanks

Frankie B


----------



## AUSTIN (Oct 6, 2010)

SORRY FRANKIE THEY ARE ALL SO HAPPY AND DONT WANT THEM TO LOSE THE PMA WITH MY BFN SO IM JUST GOING TO LEAVE A LAST  MESSAGE FOR BABY MARYAM ON HERE,

IT WAS A BFN FOR ME AS I THOUGHT, FEELING GUTTED, PLEASE SAY YOU GOT ON BETTER THAN ME HAVE POSITIVE THOUGHTS FOR YOU AS THE SMELL THING IS ALWAYS WHAT I HAVE HAD IN THE PAST WHEN IT IMPLANTED.

TAKE CARE , UNTIL THE NEXT TIME , AND THANK YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT XXX


----------



## baby maryam (May 2, 2010)

Austin,     
I sent you a PM.

Sorry Frankie...


----------

